# Coat of Arms



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Got a call wanting to know if I'd do a family crest. I've done a couple coat of arms - they were simple forms with mountains. crosses, and such. So I said sure. He texted me a pic and I thought oh-oh, I'm screwed. Not to be defeated (I hate that) I turned to MEBCWD with a plea for help. He came up with a file (don't know how) on Aspire and sent it back to me. Here's the pic and the finished cut. My customer was ecstatic and I breathed a big sigh of relief. These are cut from 1 1/2 inch butcher block countertop from Menards. They measure 12 x 16 with golden oak stain and 4 coats of semi gloss poly.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Can a Moderator move this to the CNC Forum -- It's late - I messed up


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yur becoming a threat to Scottart...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Brilliant job, John. Bet you were glad for the help.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

honesttjohn said:


> Got a call wanting to know if I'd do a family crest. I've done a couple coat of arms - they were simple forms with mountains. crosses, and such. So I said sure. He texted me a pic and I thought oh-oh, I'm screwed. Not to be defeated (I hate that) I turned to MEBCWD with a plea for help. He came up with a file (don't know how) on Aspire and sent it back to me. Here's the pic and the finished cut. My customer was ecstatic and I breathed a big sigh of relief. These are cut from 1 1/2 inch butcher block countertop from Menards. They measure 12 x 16 with golden oak stain and 4 coats of semi gloss poly.


Nicely done. So many questions, I'm guessin you're using a ball nose bit. What size bit 1/4"? and do you do a 3D rough pass first or just go for it. I've never been very good with poly's. You spray or brush.
Thanks John for all the help you and other give me.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> yur becoming a threat to Scottart...


No - never!!! All I did was cut the piece of material, load the file on a thumbdrive, line the machine up, and hit go ...... about 5 different times with different bits. CNC 101. Scott would have just cut it out with a chainsaw, painted it the original colors, and added a crusades battle scene along the edges.



2muchsanding said:


> Nicely done. So many questions, I'm guessin you're using a ball nose bit. What size bit 1/4"? and do you do a 3D rough pass first or just go for it. I've never been very good with poly's. You spray or brush.
> Thanks John for all the help you and other give me.


This was done on the small machine. I still wouldn't attempt it on the new one for a while yet.

Rough cut -- 1/4 end mill
Outside border Finish cut - 1/4 ball nose
Main finish cut - 1/8 ball nose
Shield detail cut - 1/16 ball nose
Helmet detail and text - 45 deg vcarve

Didn't have to do a profile cause I used a piece cut to size and worked from the xy centered. I'm sure the toolpaths could have been "changed" to one's own liking and comfort level, but that's how Mike did it. I used the file just as is. If it ain't broke - don't fix it. I don't know how he even made the file, but I do know it saved me a whole of time and teeth gnashing trying to do it myself. I don't think I could even have done it at my elementary Aspire level.

Most of my poly is applied with a brush - especially in cold weather since I use the basement. I only spray when I can do it in the garage or outside. And the sprayer is a pain if there's only one or two things to finish. I use oil based for brushing and water based floor poly for spraying (when I do it).


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Those really look good, John! What was the cut time on the small machine?

David


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

They look great


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Those really look good, John! What was the cut time on the small machine?
> 
> David



Not knowing what I was doing -- took better than 9 hours total for each. 
These are pretty deep cuts. Would probably been 1/3 of that on the new machine -- from what I've been able to compare so far. Just estimates. Still in fear and awe with the new machine as well as learning Mach 3. Little more complicated than Linux.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Nicely done, John and Mike!!

I would love to be able to convert an image like that as well. I just tried a quick 'create model from bitmap' image and it didn't turn out very well, so Mike must have some magic in his fingers...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mike is better than good - and pretty reasonable for us forum members.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

beltramidave said:


> Nicely done, John and Mike!!
> 
> I would love to be able to convert an image like that as well. I just tried a quick 'create model from bitmap' image and it didn't turn out very well, so Mike must have some magic in his fingers...


Not sure about magic in my fingers, might be too much time on my hands. A bitmap like this just won't make a good model with the 'create model from bitmap tool'.

Something like this I just import the bitmap and then draw the vectors over the image. Put different vectors on different layers to keep them straight. 2 rail sweeps and cookie cut what I need from them. Import a model or two and modify them to use in the project. Lots of sculpting and then test some toolpaths, make a few changes in the design to fit the tools I want to use and a little more sculpting.

Then toolpaths are run with the largest bits I can use and not lose detail. If there is an area of the carving that has detail small enough that it is not carved well then I run a separate toolpath with a smaller tool just for that area to regain the detail lost with the larger bit (sometimes I will do a process called Rest machining to cut the lost detail if it is all over the project and not just in one area).

AND that's all there is to it!


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Well, I've got too much time on my hands too but still no magic in the fingers... 😞 Thanks for the inspiration!!! 🙂


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent example of the cooperative efforts that make this forum a stand alone piece of the net. Well done John and Mike.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Mike,

You are too modest and your skills extraordinary. I don't think I have the patience, but I will continue to work on my modeling skills. I look forward to seeing what you and John can make. I'll try and keep his machines running... 

How long does it take you to so something like this, Mike?

Dave


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Not sure about magic in my fingers, might be too much time on my hands. A bitmap like this just won't make a good model with the 'create model from bitmap tool'.
> 
> Something like this I just import the bitmap and then draw the vectors over the image. Put different vectors on different layers to keep them straight. 2 rail sweeps and cookie cut what I need from them. Import a model or two and modify them to use in the project. Lots of sculpting and then test some toolpaths, make a few changes in the design to fit the tools I want to use and a little more sculpting.
> 
> ...



Which is why I call on you when I'm in above my head -- and that is often...... very often.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Really nice pieces. I like the thickness, makes for a deeper carving.


----------

